# Nuther newby ???



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Ok what guitar would be best for an old beginer to buy, would a pawn shop be a good move or go new. Any help would be appreciated, sat around with some young guns at the bay this weekend and got the bug again. 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi RLW. I picked up playing in my late 40's, so if I can do it, there's hope for anyone. A group of us middle-agers decided we wanted to get a group together and it has been fun. I've learned to strum along, but know better than to get near a mic and sing. 

You don't have to spend a lot of money to get started, but smart money spent would be to get the guitar "set up" by a pro at a good shop. Get the action/strings set low to make it easier to play clean chords/notes.

Personally, I have never seen a really good deal at a pawn shop, but others that spend time shopping in a pawn shop may disagree. Used quality guitars are the way to go, much better value. I've found great guitars on Craigslist, and the Acoustic Guitar Forum; not much luck on Ebay.

Ask one (or several) of the young guns to help you out. Experienced eyes and ears are good to have when shopping. Danny D's in League City is a great local shop, and may have some used guitars. If you are down this way, it's worth a stop and look.

Good luck.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I bought this one for $200 and Ill put it against any $1000 Martin.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/yamaha-fg700s-folk-acoustic-guitar

Capo on the 3rd fret.

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/1/Huur7m-R7cc


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Yamaha makes an excellent entry level guitar, very good bang for your buck$$$. I however, would not compare it to a Martin though... Just sayin.



Gary said:


> I bought this one for $200 and Ill put it against any $1000 Martin.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

surfspeck said:


> Yamaha makes an excellent entry level guitar, very good bang for your buck$$$. I however, would not compare it to a Martin though... Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

When comparing musical instruments/equipment, what seem to be subtle differences in quality/tone/feel will actually become magnified as you begin to use higher quality equipment and become a better musician over time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So true! 

But would you recommend a $1500 Martin to a noob?

Of course not!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Absolutely not until the newb shows a real interest, comittment, and some competency. I wish I would have invested in better equipment years ago when I met the 3 criteria above.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just put new D'Addario 11s on the $200 Yamaha. I think it's hard to beat this guitar even up to a grand.

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg


----------

